# BLO over Danish oil



## partsman66 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can I put boiled linseed oil over Danish oil? My table has dried out and needs more oil but the Danish oil has a lot stronger odor.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The Danish oil would be better but there is no reason you can't put linseed oil or tung oil over Danish oil. The Danish oil is a mixture of linseed oil, tung oil and varnish resins.


----------



## partsman66 (Jan 6, 2013)

I may go with tung oil it seems to me a little more durable.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

If it is darker in color consider teak oil.


----------



## partsman66 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was done with dark walnut Danish oil


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> Can I put boiled linseed oil over Danish oil?

No, you really can't. Danish oil are an oil/varnish mixture containing a resin (varnish) which seals the surface of the wood when it dries. Once the surface has been sealed, another oil will not penetrate and once wiped off per the instructions, no finish will remain.

The way to renew/revitalize an Danish oil/varnish finish is to first wipe it down with mineral spirits applied with a gray scochbrite non-woven pad. Use lots of paper towels to wipe up the gunk until the surface is dry. Now make any repairs that are required. Then you can apply another coat of the Danish oil using the grey scotchbrite pad. Let is dry for 15-30 minutes and wipe it dry. Let it fully dry overnitght and apply another coat of finish thoroughly wiping off the excess. Let it fully dry for 5-7 days before putting anything hot or wet on it.


----------

